# Loud Squeaking from rear



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm at a loss trying to find a loud squeak coming from the rear end of our 694, really need to get this sorted before we depart for France in 2 weeks so any suggestions welcomed!

The squeak - started last week for no obvious reason. It appears to be coming from around 3/4s of the bus length. It is completely random, does not get worse on rougher roads. It's a rubbery high pitch squeak as if an exhaust mount is loose or the shower screen is vibrating.

After replacing exhaust mounts, greasing axles, stripping all 4 hubs & lubricating/checking everything my trusted garage are baffled also.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Turned out to be a leaking offside rear shock, so does anyone know where to buy them from? Thanks D


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was going to ask if the M-I-L was onboard. 8O :roll: 

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was going to ask if there was any pain.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would have said a giant mouse was following you. :lol: 

Frank


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

I was going to say less beans and don't clench your buttocks, it tends to give a higher pitch!

Captain


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Blimey it's comedy night! Joking aside we'll be in France tomorrow for two weeks so need to get this sorted sharpish. Any suggestions for getting the job done around Paris?


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Murphey said:


> Blimey it's comedy night! Joking aside we'll be in France tomorrow for two weeks so need to get this sorted sharpish. Any suggestions for getting the job done around Paris?


Depends what chassis it's built on our S700 is a merc 410D so any merc van truck dealer can get parts. same goes for sprinter chassis.

Don't need to go to a motorhome dealer we use Northside trucks that are merc dealers

If that's any help!

Capt's sorry about the beans, but it's good advice though, i have first hand experience, you can read about it, book out soon!


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

No worries capt. We have made it 850km so far with no adverse effects, yet..


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Murphey said:


> No worries capt. We have made it 850km so far with no adverse effects, yet..


Sounds like your sorted, take care, have a great holiday, wish we could be on our way south of Paris!

Cap't


----------

